# Baby Blocks Blanket - knit, great for beginners



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

I designed this 28" x 36" baby blanket using a medium weight/worsted yarn in a cotton/acrylic blend.

It is a simple knitting pattern using a combination of knit and purl stitches to create a reversible block pattern for a beautiful and delicate baby blanket.

A great project for the beginner knitter, it can be knit on circular or straight needles.

Available on Etsy and Ravelry for $4.95

http://www.etsy.com/listing/119131347/pdf-knitting-pattern-baby-blocks?ref=shop_home_active

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blocks-blanket-3


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh that is so pretty, love the stitch pattern and the soft delicate color.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like a very simple pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------

